# The EHX Ravish Sitar Pedal



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

This things looks...MONSTER. I look forward to hunting one down and trying it out.

Details here.

[video=youtube;4GZGDYJ77xA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GZGDYJ77xA&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


Edit: how awesome is that video intro too? Very.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bill Ruppert's Effectology series shows off some of the more interesting possibilities of the unit. EHX Effectology #23 "The Ravish Sitar" by Bill Ruppert - YouTube

It would be a shame to think of it in terms of "I don't play anything that requires a sitar". This baby has a bunch of fascinating tricks up its sleeve, as Bill's demo illustrates.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Agreed, not many if any are chasing the wild side as much as EH. Does (mostly) sound sorta synthy though, I suppose a byproduct that goes with the ability to make the wierd sounds. My MicroPog went away for that reason, just too synthy.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

very cool..


----------



## Astroman86 (May 6, 2010)

siiiiiiiiiick. looks awesome. id buy it if i had $300, or however much, to blow on a pedal i may never be able to use effectively. haha. maybe one day......


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Alex Dann said:


> very cool..


Yes, very cool.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Bill Ruppert's Effectology series shows off some of the more interesting possibilities of the unit. EHX Effectology #23 "The Ravish Sitar" by Bill Ruppert - YouTube
> 
> It would be a shame to think of it in terms of "I don't play anything that requires a sitar". This baby has a bunch of fascinating tricks up its sleeve, as Bill's demo illustrates.


That's a great video of it. Really want to play one now!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

That thing looks and sounds cool...but it would probably be way too complicated for me to figure out...

I wonder if one would need some sort of background knowledge of how a sitar or Japanese flute are supposed to be played if someone wanted to sound "authentic"...

As a strict noise making pedal it's pretty unique...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

This stuff would probably suit sound designers working on films...as opposed to guitarists...

[video=youtube;uhnTaV7w_d8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhnTaV7w_d8&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

.. need tabla pedal too


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wonder if there are any backing tracks with tablas?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Are you kidding? Do you have ANY idea how huge a business bhangra music is, and how much it has merged with mainstream dance music? If there aren't any tabla-based backing tracks (which I highly doubt), THERE is a great business line to be in.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Tabla tracks - Free MP3 Download


----------

